# Locking a French Door



## cibula11 (Dec 19, 2006)

I bought a 15 lite pine french door from Home Depot.  I want to put it in my bedroom.  I already have an opening, but my question is regarding locking it.  Is there any "best" way to do this.  The door has no holes.  I would have to bore them myself.  I was thinking I could just put false handles on and then install a sliding lock on the inside to prevent one side from always swinging open, as we would probably just use one side due to space.  Comments?


----------



## CraigFL (Dec 19, 2006)

I put false handles on mine to operate. I also bought a system that puts a spring loaded ball into a detent that keeps them closed. It's not a lock but at least keeps them from swinging. Made by Stanley...


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello Cibula:
Home Depot sells complete hardware for French doors, however, the drilling and mortising are a real pain. You have a good idea and so does Craig; I'm sure either way will be satisfactory. I'll bet they are beautiful!
Glenn


----------



## cibula11 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I'll have to make a trip to HD.  I'll let you all know if I run into any snags.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 24, 2006)

What your looking for is a Rollo Latch system. This is what Craigfl is talking about.


----------

